# Control Por Infrarrojo



## ACS1986 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola Gente!!
Necesito algun circuito para ancender una lampara a distancia utilizando un led infrarojo
con un alcance de mas o menos 6 metros.
Necesito que el transmisor sea lo mas chico posible y el receptor no utilize baterias(que funcione solo con la linea de 220v).
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## shocky (Sep 26, 2006)

Aqui te doy un circuito transmisor y un receptor con infrarrojo.
En el receptor tendras que armar una pequeña fuentecita para que lo puedas conectar a la red.
Suerte Saludos.


----------



## malc32 (Oct 12, 2006)

Bueno tambien hay la posibilidad de que el transmisor sea cualquier control remoto, en ese caso el receptor sera tu unico problema. Te dejo un enlace donde puedes encontrar el circuito donde no necesitas emisor:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Interface/ir_switch.htm


----------



## randall (Dic 3, 2006)

hola, dos preguntas...si me pueden hacer el favor claro esta.

1. cuanta distancia puede tener el tuyo shocky, o si hay q sumarle algo mas pàra darle mas distancia, y q precacuciones de uso podemos tener, asi como depronto el control remoto de la tv no apuntarlo y cosas asi.

2. malc32...te puedes explicar lo del link q mandate...osea para este circuito se utiliza el control remoto de la tv como emisor?

gracias.


----------



## shocky (Dic 3, 2006)

En teoria nio tendria que influir el control del tv, ya que trabaja con una frecuencia fija y no un tren de pulsos como el tv.
El alcanse debe de ser mas o menos de 5m.
Para aumentarlo le tienes que poner una etapa pre amplificadora al receptor y aumentarle un poco la potencia al transmisor
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bueno ahora que tengo un frecuencimetro me gustaria abordar un proyecto que me ocurrio a partir de varios que vi en internet..! Pero necesito la ayuda en general del foro para concretarlo y es necesario, cambiarle los aspectos que puedan retrasar o impedir que funcione.!
Es un control de luces dimmerizado!
*Emisor*
Un 555 astable con un swich de 2 posiciones para conectarle 2 resistencias distintas y asi obtener 2 frecuencias distintas..! El pin 3 irá a un Tx IR con su respectiva resistencia limitadora..!

*Receptor*

Un fototransistor rectangular con lentes de enfoque (mayor alcance) al cual estaran conectado 2 filtros activos a OAMP los cuales tendran fijados las X frecuencias que fueron fijadas con anterioridad en el 555..! Estas dos salidas (no se en que nivel saldran) puede que se envien a un buffer para acondicionar la señal..! Una vez con estas 2 salidas de los filtros (una para subir la intensdad de la luz y otro para bajar..) se envia a un TRIAC para que controle la carga (un bombillo de 100 W)


----------



## Gabf (Jul 22, 2008)

alguien armo ese transmisor que pusieron? ... es que todo el mundo dice que los circ. de pablin no funcionan :S

Saludos


----------



## SergioCastro (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola Shocky, 

¿quisiera saber si se puede adaptar al receptor de IR la recepción de una señal TTL para que, además de responder al IR, pueda responder a una PC o un sensor del tipo CNY 70 con un CD4093 para que tire 5 VC cuando acercás la mano? 

Slds 
SERGIO


----------



## daniel114 (Mar 6, 2010)

bueno lo que pasa es que quiero encender un motor atravez de un mando a distancia lo que pasa es que es a unos 7 metros el fototransistor no sirve para estas distancias que receptor puedo usar recomiendenme


----------



## DANDY (Mar 6, 2010)

yo probe un cicuito a 10 metros  para encender la luz de mi cuarto usando el tsop1738, algo similar al sgt circuito,te sugiero que al circuito le pongas una resistencia de 100 ohmios antes del zener de 5.1V, por que de lo contrario el zener se te va a quemar


----------



## Ched20 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola!!

Tengo un proyecto pero no sé qué opción es la mejor, espero podáis ayudarme:

Quiero utilizar un IRED para que envié la señal a mi fototransistor, ubicado a máximo  cinco metros y este convierta la radiación en corriente eléctrica y active un motor que vibra. Es para la aplicación en semáforos. El LED infrarrojo emite la señal y cuando es recibida, el vibrador le indica a un invidente que puede atravesar la calle.

Mi compañera de trabajo dice que ella prefiere utilizar radiofrecuencias, micro-TRANSMISORES y meterse en ese rollo. A mí me parece más factible la primera opción...

Qué opináis???


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2010)

Si son solo 5 m es mucho mas sencillo el infrarrojo.


----------



## Ched20 (Mar 7, 2010)

Y si llegara a ser una avenida grande?? 

Pero entonces la segunda opción es mejor para que no ocurra ningun fallo en la emisión, así sean calles pequeñas o largas, o se puede hacer de otra manera??

Muchas gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ched20 dijo:


> ......Quiero utilizar un IRED para que envié la señal a mi fototransistor, *ubicado a máximo  cinco metros *y este convierta la radiación .....





Ched20 dijo:


> Y si llegara a ser una avenida grande?? .......



¿ En que quedamos ? ¿ Son o *NO* 5 m ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*3)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos! *


----------



## daniel114 (Nov 29, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> yo probe un cicuito a 10 metros  para encender la luz de mi cuarto usando el tsop1738, algo similar al sgt circuito,te sugiero que al circuito le pongas una resistencia de 100 ohmios antes del zener de 5.1V, por que de lo contrario el zener se te va a quemar



bueno pero ps el emisor cual es y con q fracuencia trabaja ????


----------



## DANDY (Nov 30, 2010)

daniel114 dijo:


> bueno pero ps el emisor cual es y con q fracuencia trabaja ????


el emisor simplemente es un control remoto de television cualquiera yo ya lo probe pero con cualquier boton se encendera la salida


----------



## daniel114 (Dic 1, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> el emisor simplemente es un control remoto de television cualquiera yo ya lo probe pero con cualquier boton se encendera la salida



parsero el emisor se puede hacer con un lm555 con ciclo de trabajo de 50% y si es asi a cuantos Hz debe ser a y ps gracias por el circuito muy bueno. esta semana me pondre en eso


----------



## DANDY (Dic 2, 2010)

daniel114 dijo:


> parsero el emisor se puede hacer con un lm555 con ciclo de trabajo de 50% y si es asi a cuantos Hz debe ser a y ps gracias por el circuito muy bueno. esta semana me pondre en eso


 el tsop1738 trabaja con 38kHz para mas informacion visita su datasheet http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/S/O/P/TSOP1738.shtml


----------



## daniel114 (Dic 7, 2010)

parsero e leido q este sircuito tiene alguinos problemas en cuanto al receptor la idea es q con el primer pulso se accioney con el 2do se desactive e leido q este sircuito se activa y desactiva cuando le da la gana por el 4017


----------



## DANDY (Dic 7, 2010)

daniel114 dijo:


> parsero e leido q este sircuito tiene alguinos problemas en cuanto al receptor la idea es q con el primer pulso se accioney con el 2do se desactive e leido q este sircuito se activa y desactiva cuando le da la gana por el 4017



si yo tenia el mismo problema hasta que usé un filtro de red.... ya bueno mira mi solucion aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...inar-ruido-electrico-videos-32019/#post260224


----------



## daniel114 (Dic 8, 2010)

a la salida del tsop1738 sale un alto o la frecuencia recibida.


----------



## daniel114 (Dic 10, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> si yo tenia el mismo problema hasta que usé un filtro de red.... ya bueno mira mi solucion aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...inar-ruido-electrico-videos-32019/#post260224



loko a la salida del tsop q sale un alto o la frecuencia q recibe ya tengo todo pero no e conseguido el tsop asi q provare con un remplaso q tiene la misma funcion pero a la salida del tsop q sale un alto o la frecuencia enviada


----------



## DANDY (Dic 11, 2010)

daniel114 dijo:


> loko a la salida del tsop q sale un alto o la frecuencia q recibe ya tengo todo pero no e conseguido el tsop asi q provare con un remplaso q tiene la misma funcion pero a la salida del tsop q sale un alto o la frecuencia enviada


 
esa pregunta ya re la respondi, se supone que si se puede activar con cualquier tecla del control remoto de tv es por que cicuito convierte en un 1 logico cualquier tipo de señal que envie el control remoto en los 38 khz, si quieres usar un 555 usa este circuito para tu emisor, aclaro que yo no lo eh usado asi que tendrias que probar o usar google, te recomiendo que no uses reemplazos para el tsop http://www.embed4u.com/?tag=ir-circuit-tsop1738


----------



## daniel114 (Dic 11, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> esa pregunta ya re la respondi, se supone que si se puede activar con cualquier tecla del control remoto de tv es por que cicuito convierte en un 1 logico cualquier tipo de señal que envie el control remoto en los 38 khz, si quieres usar un 555 usa este circuito para tu emisor, aclaro que yo no lo eh usado asi que tendrias que probar o usar google, te recomiendo que no uses reemplazos para el tsop http://www.embed4u.com/?tag=ir-circuit-tsop1738



loko pero mi pregunta no es esa mira yo emito dicha frecuencia 38khz pero ni pregunta es el tsop recibe esa frecuencia y a la salida de este va a salir 1010101010101 o sensillamente 1111111.

a otra cosa en otro foro ley q el tsop si no recibe una frecuencia siempre se escuentra en 1 logico al momento de recibirla envia 1010101010 q son enviados a un integrado o un micro prosesador


----------



## funkxero (May 26, 2011)

Todavia tengo el problema del maldito ruido, como podria eliminarlo, de manera casera ? que filtro casero es el mas recomendable..

De ante mano Gracias!


----------



## darwin jimenez (Sep 17, 2011)

Hola a todos, disculpen, yo necesito controlar un portaretrato digital atravez de control infrarojo, quiero canbiar el control remoto que el trae, por un pic, osea que el yo mande los pulso del pic al portaretrato digital y que sea el pic que controle la pantalla, es como decir que mi nuevo control remoto sea el pic.

gracias por su atencion


----------



## BKAR (Nov 19, 2011)

buenas primero aclaro
tengo nulos mis conocimientos en IR
segun wikipedria:
Funcionamiento
Los botones tienen en su parte posterior un material que conduce la electricidad. Cuando se presiona el botón, este material hace contacto con la plaqueta y cierra el circuito que corresponde al botón. Un pequeño circuito integrado reconoce la señal y determina qué botón fue presionado; con base a esa información envía una señal al resonador de cuarzo (cristal); éste la devuelve con una frecuencia determinada. Ese impulso es transmitido a un LED que lo envía convertido en radiación infrarroja. El receptor (por ejemplo, un televisor) *puede reconocer el boton pulsado midiendo la frecuencia de la radiación.* 
que ca$ra·&jo?? frecuencia de Radiacion??
bueno leyendo el Tema la comunicacion IR es en base a Frecuencias Digitales enviadas por el Transmisor
así como el TSOP1738...
ahora que es esto? tiene 3 terminales
cuando estaba comtado en la PCB del VHS (de ahi lo sake)
eran:
---+5VOL
---GND
---data (supongo)
lo puse al oscilocopio de mi PC
y me dio lo siguiente...
uno es cuando no se conecta apunta nada
el que dice dato es una tecla de un control de TV apuntando al bicho eso
....mmmm algun comentario?

ahh y cuando no apunto nada y ademas hago sombra se visualiza una señal casi cuadrada pura, digamos mas estable...


----------



## BKAR (Nov 20, 2011)

opiniones?


----------

